# OFA brag!



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Got Odin's OFA results in the mail today, after waiting what felt like forever.. but was really only a little over 3 weeks. 

And the results were: 

*Elbows: Normal
Hips: Good*

:happyboogie:

Was very happy to see that, i'm hoping the good luck continues as we take our CGC this saturday and our TT in a few weeks. :fingerscrossed: Very proud of my little guy.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

yay!!!! thats great news!!!! good luck on CGC! and that other one.... no i have no idea what it is but sounds like a good luck yay! kinda thing so good luck yay!!!!! lol


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

TT is a temperament test. 

Glad your hip and elbows came out good. 

Good luck on your CGC. What comes after?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

selzer said:


> TT is a temperament test.
> 
> Glad your hip and elbows came out good.
> 
> Good luck on your CGC. What comes after?


 
thanks Selzer. see! its is a good luck yay! thing.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Thats wonderful!!! Good luck with the CGC and the TT!


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats !!


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Thank you everyone! 




selzer said:


> Good luck on your CGC. What comes after?


We're currently working toward the BH with plans of going for that this summer/fall, and we may give herding a shot this spring just to see how Odin takes to it.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats on the nice scores!

Stark goes in for his in a few weeks - I hope they are as good as Odin's!

We also have plans for our BH & AD this summer/fall - good luck to you in that as well! Stark has his HIT on June 19th, I am very excited to see him on sheep.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Kelli, where are you taking your TT?


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

Nice, Kelli...glad they look good! :toasting:


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Congrats on the nice scores!
> 
> Stark goes in for his in a few weeks - I hope they are as good as Odin's!
> 
> We also have plans for our BH & AD this summer/fall - good luck to you in that as well! Stark has his HIT on June 19th, I am very excited to see him on sheep.


Thank you! Good luck to Stark, he's such a handsome guy and he's been one of those dogs that have been fun to see progress on since he's so close to Odin in age. I forgot about the AD, now that the weather here has been nicer we've really upped the conditioning (daily running, and the chuck-it really is a godsend.. lol) I just need to invest in a springer. I'm really interested to see how Odin does with sheep, he has met some but i've only worked him around the horses so far.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

dawnandjr said:


> Kelli, where are you taking your TT?


May 1st the test is being held in the Albany area, it looks like it's the closest one listed for this year, Google maps says 3hr 44m from Macedon.

*May 1, 2011
Out of the Pits, Inc.*
*Contact: Helene Goldberger
P.O. Box 2311
Albany, NY 12220
Phone: (518) 797-3532
Email: [email protected]
Entry Fee: $40.00 (contains a $10.00 donation to Out of the Pits)
Entries close: April 23, 2011
Location: Mahogany Ridge Training Facility, 2873 Rt. 9, Malta, NY 12020*


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Are you practicing for the TT?? I would love to enter Yoko also. Maybe we could get together and train some.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats on the OFA's! I'm waiting for Karlo's to come back....3 weeks today


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Congrats!!! So great to have nice dogs with healthy hips & elbows! And good luck on your training endeavors.

Minka is scheduled for prelims in early May, 1 week after her 1 year birthday. Will get her micro-chipped at the same time. I'm already nervous. Want so badly for her to have good hips & elbows. 

I can't bare to see my animals in pain, and have past experience with arthritis due to cruciate ligament damage in my previous dogs and now the Lab. 

So far Minka has never shown any lameness but I know that doesn't mean she can't have bad hips or elbows.

So anyhow good for you!


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

dawnandjr said:


> Are you practicing for the TT?? I would love to enter Yoko also. Maybe we could get together and train some.


You should totally take Yoko down for the TT.  I haven't done a lot of prep for it, not exactly sure what I would work on for it exactly as there's not really any obedience? It seems like you're expected to just let your dog do their own thing, but having never taken it I may be horribly off. I've been trying him on strange footing, but it's something i've been working with him on since he was a puppy and he's always been good about new stuff. The CGC this weekend may be our gauge on how we're doing, but I definitely wouldn't be opposed to practicing either.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> Congrats on the OFA's! I'm waiting for Karlo's to come back....3 weeks today


Haha.. after about 2 and a half weeks I checked the mail religiously, I think it came 2-3 days past the 3 week mark. It feels strange now not being in a rush to go check the mail.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Congratulations! I bet I'd have a mini panic attack while opening up the results. Lol


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Are you planning on breeding him?


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

TitonsDad said:


> Are you planning on breeding him?


Nope, my focus right now is training, learning more about my dog, and of course having a lot of fun in the process.


----------

